# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Ba dòng Máy cắt Plasma CNC đáng sở hữu nhất năm 2021

## Hải Cnc24h

Công ty Hệ thống tự động MTA giới thiệu ba dòng sản phẩm máy cắt Plasma đáng sở hữu nhất thị trường năm 2021:  Máy cắt Plasma MTA- 1530 chuyên dụng cho các xưởng cơ khí dân dụng nhỏ; Máy cắt Plasma MTA Maxpro2060 không thể thiếu đối với các đơn vị cơ khí gia công hạng nặng và dòng Máy cắt Plasma Finecut 1530 đặc thù dùng cho các nhà máy cần gia công các sản phẩm chi tiết máy móc có độ chính xác cao.

Đặc điểm chung nổi bật của các dòng máy cắt Plasma MTA
Mỗi dòng máy cắt Plasma của MTA thiết kế đều có mục đích phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu của khách hàng để đạt hiệu quả sản xuất tối ưu nhất với mức chi phí đầu tư  ban đầu hợp lý. Mặc dù vậy, các sản phẩm vẫn có những điểm chung nhất định đảm bảo cho chất lượng đường cắt đẹp, thẳng, sắc mịn và ít sỉ. Chi tiết cụ thể như sau:

- Tất cả các dòng máy cắt Plasma MTA cấp ra thị trường đều là máy 2 ray với kết cấu cơ khí cân đối, vững chắc. Chúng tôi không cung cấp máy cắt Plasma 1 ray vì nó bộc lộ rất nhiều điểm hạn chế như: hệ cơ khí không cân đối, những điểm xa vị trí trục sẽ bị rung khiến đường cắt bị răng cưa; động cơ sử dụng trong máy 1 ray là động cơ nhỏ sixe 57 nên yếu; không có hộp số bánh răng hành tinh đi kèm dễ dẫn đến mất bước, hỏng phôi, máy nhanh khấu hao và chất lượng sản phẩm cắt của nhanh xuống cấp.

- Bộ điều khiển CNC: Máy cắt Plasma MTA sử dụng bộ điều khiển công nghiệp chuyên dụng chuyên hỗ trợ cắt Plasma và oxy gas. Bản thân bộ điều khiển đã là thiết bị điều khiển độc lập, ko cần dùng đến máy tính đi kèm nên hạn chế việc lây nhiễm virus hỏng phần mềm. Hệ điều khiển tích hợp nhiều chức năng chuyên dụng có khả năng hiện thị mô phỏng các quỹ đạo cắt và tọa độ cắt; Lưu trạng thái đang làm việc khi bị mất điện hay dừng đột ngột; Tích hợp sẵn các hình dạng cắt thông dụng, chỉ cần đặt kích thước có thể chạy ngay; Thiết lập các mật khẩu khác nhau cho nhiều người sử dụng; Phần mềm sắp xếp tối ưu phôi…

- Máy cắt plasma MTA trang bị bộ điều khiển chiều cao tự động khi cắt: Bộ điều khiển chiều cao tự động giúp mỏ cắt luôn giữ một khoảng cách cố định đối với bề mặt phôi, khi cắt những tấm phôi mỏng, do biến dạng nhiệt hoặc do độ cong vênh ban đầu, thiết bị này giúp mỏ cắt luôn bám mặt phôi để cho chất lượng đường cắt chuẩn xác nhất.

- Bộ điều khiển cầm tay từ xa tiện lợi, dễ sử dụng, có khả năng điều khiển với khoảng cách xa 30m giúp người điều khiển máy dễ dàng thao tác

- Trang bị bộ cảm biến chống gãy mỏ: Trong quá trình cắt nếu vì một lý do nào đó nhu phôi rơi ra bị nghiêng khiến va chạm với mỏ cắt thì bọ cảm biến chống gãy mỏ sẽ báo hiệu, làm cho mỏ dừng lại và nhấc lên chứ ko tiếp tục di chuyển, hạn chế gãy mỏ, hỏng mỏ cắt.

​​​​​​​- Một ưu điểm vô cùng thông minh và tiện lợi của máy cắt Plasma MTA là chức năng căn phôi tự động. Chức năng căn phôi tự động này sử dụng đèn laser để soi bề mặt cạnh phôi. Nếu máy không có chức năng này sẽ gây nhiều khó khăn cho người trực tiếp vận hành nó, vì để đặt được tấm phôi song song với chiều trục Y của máy thì không hề đơn giản khi độ dày tấm phôi lớn. Bạn phải căn chỉnh một vài điểm chuẩn mất rất nhiều thời gian mà độ chính xác cũng ko cao, vì nhìn bằng mắt thường. Với chức năng căn phôi tự động này, chỉ cần đặt tấm phôi lên bàn cắt, đèn laser sẽ soi và lấy 2 điểm chuẩn trên bề mặt cạnh tôn, khi đó hệ điều khiển của máy sẽ nhận diện và tự động xoay hình theo tọa độ đã nhận diện được. Điều này cho độ chính xác rất cao và gần như ko có sai sót như mắt thường.

- Máy cắt Plasma MTA dễ dàng tích hợp được đồng thời 2 mỏ cắt: gồm 1 mỏ cắt Plasma và 1 mỏ cắt oxy gas, điều này giúp dải cắt của máy trở lên ko giới hạn.

Khi bạn cần cắt những độ dày từ 1-20mm có thể sử dụng mỏ Plasma để tốc độ cắt nhanh và tiêt kiệm chi phí, đối với dải cắt ở độ dày > 20mm, bạn cũng dễ dàng giải quyết được khi cắt chế độ oxy gas. Khi ấy cắt oxy gas sẽ đảm bảo độ thẳng nhất định và cho sản phẩm cắt như bạn mong muốn.

​​​​​​​- Một điều đặc biệt nữa là máy cắt Plasma MTA có khả năng tích hợp rất nhiều mỏ cắt oxy gas thông thường hay mỏ oxy gas CNC để tạo thành hệ thống phá băng dùng xả tôn hiệu quả trong các nhà máy lớn. Điều này giúp tiết kiện thời gian và nhân công lao động rất nhiều.

- Một chức năng khác mà hầu như không có ở các máy cắt Plasma thông thường trên thị trường là khả năng tích hợp mỏ lấy dấu. Mỏ khắc dấu này có khả năng khắc 0.1mm trên bề mặt vật liệu cho độ chính xác cao. Ví dụ đơn giản là mỏ lấy dấu CNC này giúp các đơn vị dùng máy khoan bàn tiết kiệm được thời gian đo đạc vị trí khoan và cho độ chính xác cao hơn việc đo đạc bằng tay. Trên thực tế, thời gian đo này đôi khi còn tốn hơn cả thời gian máy khoan.

1. MÁY CẮT PLASMA MTA - 1530 CHUYÊN DỤNG CHO CÁC XƯỞNG CƠ KHÍ NHỎ.

- Nói máy cắt Plasma MTA -1530 chuyên dụng cho các xưởng cơ khí nhỏ quả không sai chút nào vì đầu tiên nó giải quyết vấn đề chi phí đầu tư tiết kiệm mà hiệu quả. Chi phí đầu tư ban đầu thấp giúp các xưởng cơ khí nhỏ dễ đầu tư, nhanh thu hồi vốn, giá cả sản phẩm dễ cạnh tranh… Sản phẩm cắt ra đa dạng như hoa văn nghệ thuật, tranh trang trí, hay đến các sản phẩm kết cấu, bản mã đạt chất lượng cao.

- Đặc điểm cấu tạo của máy cắt plasma MTA- 1530 Trục Y được đặt lên thép hộp đúc 150x100x5mm chống biến dạng vặn xoắn theo cả 4 hướng trên dưới trái phải ưu điểm vượt trội so với dùng dầm I hoặc H chỉ chịu được 2 hướng trên và dưới. Các dầm được khóa cứng và với nhau sẽ tạo ra một khung cứng và 2 dầm bắt thanh ray sẽ luôn đồng phẳng với nhau

- Hệ thống truyền động trục Y sử dụng thanh răng và bánh răng thẳng, hệ thống dẫn động sử dụng thanh trượt tròn giúp chuyển động êm, độ bền lâu dài, ít phải bảo trì bảo dưỡng và sữa chữa. Thanh ray được liên kết chắc chắn trực tiếp với dầm bằng các bulong với mặt độ dày 2 bulong/15cm. Chắc chắn hơn hẳn ray chữ T (thường dùng trong máy của Tàu) chỉ lên kết và các thanh nẹp khoảng cách > 100 cm được nẹp 1 cái. Chúng tôi không sử dụng thanh ray chữ T vì kết cấu này nhanh bị bào mòn, dễ rơ rão nên chỉ phù hợp làm ray đường tàu và ray lùa cổng cửa tự động, không phù hợp với máy CNC.

- Màn hình điều khiển 7 inch với đầy đủ các tính năng giúp tối ưu sắp xếp phôi để tiết kiệm vật liệu, nhớ vị trí cắt…

- Dù là dòng máy tiết kiệm chi phí nhưng máy cắt Plasma MTA 1530 vẫn được tranh bị đẩy đủ hệ thống bảo vệ an toàn cho máy. Đó chính là tâm huyết, cũng là trách nhiệm của MTA. Để mọi sản phẩm ra thị trường đều hoàn hảo, MTA rất chú trọng dù cả những chi tiết nhỏ như hệ thống xích nhựa bảo vệ dây tín hiệu, bình bơm dầu để dẫn dầu đi khắp thanh trượt, chốt chặn hành trình để giới hạn không gian chuyển động cho trục X và trục Y… Bởi vậy sản phẩm cắt của máy đạt chất lượng cao, thẳng, mịn, ít sỉ và khiến khách hàng đã sử dụng máy MTA luôn thấy hài lòng.

​​​​​​​2. MÁY CẮT PLASMA MTA MAXPRO 2060 KHÔNG THỂ THIẾU CHO CÁC ĐƠN VỊ GIA CÔNG CƠ KHÍ HẠNG NẶNG.

- Trong khi các xưởng cơ khí nhỏ và các xưởng cơ khí dân dụng chỉ cần đến dòng máy MTA- 1530 thì dòng máy Maxpro 2060 hầu như không thể thiếu đối với các đơn vị gia công cơ khí hạng nặng với những thiết kế đặc thù của nó.

- Đầu tiên phải nói đến kích thước khổ cắt tối ưu 2mx6m phù hợp với khổ tôn công nghiệp. Khổ tôn càng lớn đơn vị sản xuất gia công sẽ càng dễ sắp xếp và tiết kiệm phôi, vì lượng vật liệu phôi dư thừa sẽ ít đi. Điều này tránh lãng phí và cũng giúp tiết kiệm chi phí nhân công đỡ phải nhiều lần nâng hạ phôi khi cắt.

- Một điểm đáng chú ý không kém đó là hệ thống dẫn động trục X với bộ đôi song mã hai bên thanh trượt TBI giúp máy có thể chạy tốc độ cao mà không rung lắc, cho độ chính xác lớn. Vị trí lắp thanh trượt vuông TBI của trục X được phay đồng phẳng tạo độ chính xác khi lắp đặt và giúp cho máy êm khi chuyển động. Chuyển động êm này góp phần giúp đương cắt sắt nét, thẳng và mịn

- Hệ thống dẫn động trục Y được chú trọng không kém khi được làm bởi thanh SBR30 thép hợp kim mạ Crom tạo độ chắc chắn và an toàn cho máy. Truc Y được làm bằng hộp 100x150 có độ cứng vững, đồng nhất và không bị  vặn nghiêng sau nhiều năm lắp đặt.

- Màn hình điều khiển 10 inch to rõ, dễ nhìn dễ điều khiển với đầy đủ các tính năng tối ưu: sắp xếp tiết kiệm phôi, xác định vị trí cắt…

- Thiết kế bàn cắt được Kỹ sư MTA chú tâm và tính toán để có thể chứa phôi với sức nặng lớn. Thành bể được chấn bằng máy chấn công nghệ NC. Hệ thống gân tăng cứng được làm bằng tôn 6mm, nan gài được thiết kế gài vòng cung để tăng độ cứng và tăng sức chịu lực cũng như hạn chế việc phôi cắt bị rơi xuống bàn, đỡ mất thời gian nhặt phôi.



3.MÁY CẮT PLASMA FINECUT 1530 CHUYÊN GIA CÔNG CƠ KHÍ CHÍNH XÁC.

- Nói đến gia công Plasma chính xác thì phải nhắc đến máy cắt Plasma Finecut 1530 của MTA. Thiết kế đặc biệt của dòng máy cắt này làm cho sản phẩm gia công của nó có độ chính xác cao nhất và được dùng trong nhiều công đoạn gia công thành phẩn sử dụng trực tiếp luôn. Một vài điểm nổi bật đáng chú ý như sau:

- Khung máy trước tiên được hàn từ thép hộp cứng vững và đồng nhất, sau đó để ngoài môi trường để khử hết ứng suất của vật liệu và mối hàn, giúp tạo độ chắc chắn và bền vững, dung sai không đổi theo thời gian.

- Toàn bộ khung máy được đưa lên máy phay giường công nghiệp khổ lớn để phay đồng phẳng vị trí lắp thanh trượt vuông cho trục Y và trục X nhắm đảm bảo độ chính xác tối đa cho việc lắp đặt máy

- Bản thân kết cấu máy đã là nguyên khối, đồng nhất độc lập với nền nhà xưởng, không cần gia cố trên nền nhà xưởng, ko chịu tác động của nền nhà xưởng và ảnh hưởng của việc lắp đặt do đó độ chính xác của máy là cao nhất và không bị thay đổi theo thời gian.

- Hệ thống dẫn động trục X và trục Y đều chạy bằng thanh trượt vuông TBI chính hãng đảm bảo máy có thể chạy tốc độ cao, chất lượng đường cắt sắc nét, mịn và thẳng.

----------

htrong

----------

